# Real world energy numbers



## ctrout (Nov 17, 2010)

I am in the market for a new bow and was wondering if anybody can give me some real world numbers for energy from the Mathews Outback. What arrow weights at what speeds from a 70 pound Outback?


----------



## ctrout (Nov 17, 2010)

Well, I decided that the Mathews Outback was worth a try so I got it. Chrono'd it today and found that my 463gr arrows cross the screens at 249fps. The energy is about 66 ft lbs. A bit of a gain over the 57 ft lbs that my Buckmaster BTR has.


----------

